# Current Apartment Hunting Situation in Lisbon



## Muenchkin (May 31, 2013)

Hi everyone!

I have a few questions about apartment hunting in Lisbon.

In Germany, it is very, very common to see an apartment with 50 other people in popular areas of a city. It is nearly impossible to be chosen for a flat with competition like that.

I tend to see several apartments in Lisbon listed on rental sites that I would be interested in when I move (not really applicable yet), and they often say they were posted a week ago, a month ago, six months ago . . . 

Do apartments tend to stay on the market that long, or is it just that the sites are not updated properly or frequently enough? 

Does there actually tend to be competition for apartments, or is it usually a given that if you want it and can afford it, it's yours?

I know that things like this can vary wildly, but is there a general rule for figuring out additional costs for utilities (I'm not even sure what's not included in the rental prices quoted)?

I would be looking for something with 1-3 bedrooms, 50-100 square meters, balcony or terrace in Bairro Alto (roughly, to the west of S. Bento, south of Principe Real (the park), uphill from Baixa (east of Misericordia) and northward uphill from the river).

I appreciate the warnings about the neighborhood (noise, drunks, parties, etc.), but please trust me when I say that this is what I would like. I would also possibly consider other nearby areas, but I prefer nightlife and alternative scenes.

Thanks for any advice!

David


----------



## Muenchkin (May 31, 2013)

Follow-up:

What accounts for the difference between Área útil and Área Bruta, which often seems to be quite a gap?

If an apartment is furnished, is it ever possible to request it as unfurnished?

Thanks again!

David


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Área útil = useful living area

Área Bruta= Gross area

Contact redfern he's been posting about apartment hunting in Lisbon so should be able to give you some pointers, doubt if landlord would want to remove and have to store furniture and it also gives a little more control to tenant so probably not.


----------



## Muenchkin (May 31, 2013)

canoeman said:


> Área útil = useful living area
> 
> Área Bruta= Gross area
> QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Muenchkin (May 31, 2013)

Oh, and I did a search for posts by redfern, but it doesn't find the username.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Sorry redbourn 

This might explain it better
"1 - Title of installment. - Regardless of the constitution or not the building in horizontal property, should be entered on each line the units for residential, referring to both the floor and the side or letter (eg: 1. º, left, 4. º, front 2. thereof, right 3. thereof, A 3. thereof, B 3. ° C, etc.)..

2 - Typology. - Should state the type (T index (x), x = number of bedrooms) in each dwelling (eg, home to four rooms - three bedrooms and living room - should indicate T (index 3)), as the n. 5 of article 66. Decree-Law n. º 650/15 of 18 November.

3 - Floor area - definition. - It is the total area of ​​the fire, as the outer perimeter of the exterior walls and walls separating axes of the fires, and include private balconies, accessories and local share that corresponds in common circulations of the building. Indicate in square meters.

4 - Living Area - definition. - Is the sum of the areas of compartments housing, except for lobbies, interior passageways, plumbing, and other storage compartments similar function and is measured by the inside perimeter of the walls limiting the fire discounting enxalços 30 cm interior walls, partitions and ducts. Indicate in square meters.

5 - Area - definition. - It is the sum of the areas of all the living areas, including lobbies, corridors interiors, toilets, storage rooms, other compartments of similar function and cabinets on the walls, and is measured by the inner perimeter of the walls that limit the fire, discounting enxalços 30 cm, inner walls, partitions, and ducts. Indicate in square meters.

6 - Area of ​​balconies and terraces. - Area closed surfaces not in direct communication with the fire at its disposal, and provided they are covered. The terraces and balconies findings should be included in 'Terraces'. Indicate in square meters."


----------



## bom dia lisbon (Aug 8, 2013)

What rental sites are you consulting? The larger companies, for example Remax, Era and Century 21 update their listings constantly, so what you see is what is available currently.

You won't be standing in line with 50 other potential renters here. In this current economic situation, I'd say that anything is negotiable, especially if you are signing a 5-year lease. So don't hesitate to ask about the furniture.

For utilities, you'll have to add up cable/internet/fixed phone, water, electricity and however your water is heated. None of this would be included in a typical long term lease.


----------



## Muenchkin (May 31, 2013)

Thanks for the reponses. It's good to hear that it's not necessary to fight for an apartment in Lisbon. I've been checking imovirtual, arrendacasa and casa.tovit and caso.sapo, mostly, and I really like a lot of what I see.


----------

